# My beginners set up.



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

Bought the grinder a couple of days ago. I've had the filter a while. bit think I need a new one or something different.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Welcome to the world of grinding your own beans! As you'll soon discover, you can spend as much as you can afford and then some on your coffee setup if you're not careful.

If you're used to a drip machine, maybe look into getting hold of a pour-over device like the Hario V60, and then get hold of some nice beans to try out on it. There are hundreds of roasters to choose from out there, but the general advice is: make sure it has the roasting date printed on the packet. Coffee is past its best after just a few weeks of roasting - the mass produced beans use various tricks to artificially extend their shelf life.

I've been here a couple of months now and there's always something new to learn, and some really knowledgeable people about who are happy to help with any questions you might have.

J


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

jymbob said:


> Coffee is past its best after just a few weeks of roasting - the mass produced beans use various tricks to artificially extend their shelf life.


Huh? What do they do?

(Sorry to hijack this thread)


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

jymbob said:


> Welcome to the world of grinding your own beans! As you'll soon discover, you can spend as much as you can afford and then some on your coffee setup if you're not careful.
> 
> If you're used to a drip machine, maybe look into getting hold of a pour-over device like the Hario V60, and then get hold of some nice beans to try out on it. There are hundreds of roasters to choose from out there, but the general advice is: make sure it has the roasting date printed on the packet. Coffee is past its best after just a few weeks of roasting - the mass produced beans use various tricks to artificially extend their shelf life.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the Hario V60. I'll look into a pour over device to see if its something I want to invest in.

What do you use?


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Huh? What do they do?
> 
> (Sorry to hijack this thread)


The main one is replacing the air in the bags with nitrogen so the natural release of gases slows down

http://blog.parker.com/consumers-and-roasters-benefit-from-coffee-packaging-with-nitrogen - I'm sure others on here could tell you more.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

UncleNathan said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Hario V60. I'll look into a pour over device to see if its something I want to invest in.
> 
> What do you use?


I have a V60 and an Aeropress that I use when I fancy a drip style coffee (or when I'm away from home), and also an old commercial espresso machine (Fracino FCX2) that I'm slowly fixing and learning how to use.

There are a few cafetieres in the back of the cupboard too. I had a Chemex as well but it had an altercation with something heavy...

I also have a very patient wife who doesn't drink coffee at all!


----------

